
Ask HN: How did you get first 10 paying subscribers for your service? - lindorna
Question for everyone who has launched products or online services.
======
nnn1234
Here is my solution to this problem with review and credibility built in.
Github exists for coders, people are massaging it for other projects.
Crowdsourcing platforms are many but each have their faults. I am building a
platform for anyone to contribute to projects. We are disrupting the future of
work. PLease check out www.crowdraising.co/metacampaign and there is an
explainer video that does the job
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QT4lqco8M)

------
nnn1234
You are already on the right path. Communities like hackernews and product
hunt are good for early adopters Quora,FB groups and meetups are next. Online
SEO AdWords will get you some traffic. Best would be have
ambassadors/refferars Communities in the real world that cater to your product
or service are better for RoI

~~~
lindorna
Being new to HN and PH, I feel like influencers' help is needed to promote the
story on such communities. Is it really so? Investing lots of time to boost
karma does not sound like a good strategy at first glance.

~~~
nnn1234
I would recommend the rest of my previous post. Online communities will get
peoples attention, and at best they are a large opening to a funnel.

